# training to sleep on bed



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I taught Cookie a "place" command, and I use to to get her on her bed. I used a technique similar to this:


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

:doh: i tell him "bed", Yuki jumps over and sleeps on my bed. :uhoh:


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

BriGuy said:


> I taught Cookie a "place" command, and I use to to get her on her bed. I used a technique similar to this:
> 
> How to teach: Go to your mat, Drop on Recall + Drop at Heel - YouTube


Thanks  i will start from zero and use a towel/mat and start training Yuki from today.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Is he sick? Is this indoors? I can't imagine an otherwise healthy, adult Golden, being so cold that he would shiver and whimper while indoors.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Willow52 said:


> Is he sick? Is this indoors? I can't imagine an otherwise healthy, adult Golden, being so cold that he would shiver and whimper while indoors.


i dont think he is sick. yes its indoors. 

the city where i live is usually warm to very warm and recently due to bad weather there has been sudden drop in temperatures here, its sort of chilly and foggy. i think maybe its due to the temperature change this happened. this sort of weather change happens in my city once every 2-3 years.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Yuki said:


> the weather is cool here and Yuki doesnt sleep on his bed no matter how much i try to make him use it. tonight i found him shivering and whimpering, i got the bed and blanket to warm him up. as soon as he was warm enough he got up and chewed/ripped the blanket and started digging his bed.
> 
> when he was a puppy i trained him to use his bed by luring him with treats etc, but it didnt work. as soon as the treat was finished he kicked his bed and made a mess out of it.
> 
> ...


If he's shivering, whimpering and digging his bed its quite possible he's sick. My dog used to shiver and dig things when he was nauseous or had a fever. Is he eating and drinking? Has he vomited or had diarrhea? Does he feel warm to the touch? The behavior you're describing sounds more like he is sick than a behavioral issue. Please keep an eye on him and if it continues I'd take him to the vet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

SMBC said:


> If he's shivering, whimpering and digging his bed its quite possible he's sick. My dog used to shiver and dig things when he was nauseous or had a fever. Is he eating and drinking? Has he vomited or had diarrhea? Does he feel warm to the touch? The behavior you're describing sounds more like he is sick than a behavioral issue. Please keep an eye on him and if it continues I'd take him to the vet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


he is healthy. no nausea, puking or diarrhea. he is eating well, everything is normal. he had a checkup few days ago. 

the weather got better (warmer) and he is fine now. 

PS: digging the beds is his bad habit.


----------

